# Process & recommendation for immigration specialist in London for S.A permanent visa



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Process & recommendation for immigration specialist in London for S.A permanent visa*

I'm about to, or was about to, engage Breytenbachs to help my partner apply for a permanent residence visa for S.A from London. This was after researching as much as I could myself and realising that there were too many grey areas and potential pitfalls to do it on my own.

However, I feel like I'm having to pay £700 without knowing what I'm going to get in return. It's a chicken and egg situation. I know they don't want to answer questions for free but I can't even get out of them what the next steps will be or if we need to meet with them face to face at some point.

They are slow to acknowledge emails, don't return calls and say they prefer everything to be done via email. 

I feel uncomfortable handing over money not knowing what kind of service I'm going to get and would like to hear from people who've engaged this kind of service in London to find out if this is the norm, or are there companies that are prepared to answer questions about the process before you actually engage them. 

Thanks in advance
Melanie


----------

